# iPhone 5S with M7 chip for tracking runs?



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Is anyone using the iPhone 5S with M7 chip for tracking board runs?
I've tried a few apps but most are just step trackers.
I'm currently trying Runkeeper which is nice but no tracking of top speed, descents, etc.
I know there are apps out there that do more but they are using full on GPS, meaning ur battery dies in a few hours.
Any tips?


----------



## Maddie (Dec 9, 2013)

First real post! 

I don't know how helpful this post be, but I used the Whistler/Blackcomb specific app, and it was pretty awesome: tracked speed, runs, distance, etc. using GPS. It was a bit of a battery drain, but the app ran without the need of cellular service or data, and I had all data turned off, (since I was out of the country), and I feel like it helped a lot with battery life. Being out on the mountain, service was pretty bad so I also turned all cellular service off at times, which saved battery life because searching for a signal _really_ killed my battery. I ran it most of the day on the mountain, ~5 hours, and still had battery left over by the end of the day, using an iPhone 5.

The Ski Tracks app on the iPhone looks pretty decent - tracks speed, distance, etc. I don't know if you've tried it and had the battery drain or other problems, but it claims to run without the need of data/cell service, so it might be worth a shot! I think I might try and use it as well this season on my new 5s.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Maddie said:


> The Ski Tracks app on the iPhone looks pretty decent - tracks speed, distance, etc. I don't know if you've tried it and had the battery drain or other problems, but it claims to run without the need of data/cell service, so it might be worth a shot! I think I might try and use it as well this season on my new 5s.


Yeah, I don't use an iPhone but have heard people use ski tracks all day without issues. I used to use phone based GPS tracking apps, and they're great for total distance and total runs, but the top speed is WAY off so I wouldn't worry about that.

Picked up a proper GPS watch last year and the difference is unbelievable... Now I'm inclined to (semi)-believe the results.


----------



## Maddie (Dec 9, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Picked up a proper GPS watch last year and the difference is unbelievable... Now I'm inclined to (semi)-believe the results.


That watch sounds pretty cool. Which one do you have/how much did it cost? I might look into buying one for my dad for XMas.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Maddie said:


> That watch sounds pretty cool. Which one do you have/how much did it cost? I might look into buying one for my dad for XMas.


I got a Garmin Forerunner 410, paid $150 as it was a clearance sale. I'm sure you can still find them around though, and I wouldn't pay more than $150-175 for one.

The good thing with the watch is they're designed for sports usage. They're generally shock and water resistant, and the battery is designed to be used for a FULL day of sports. The other thing is, they're so much more accurate I can actually see some of my turns when looking at the tracks, instead of just having a basically straight line down the runs.

The phone apps are fun, but if he's at all serious about tracking what he does, then a GPS watch would be an awesome gift! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maddie (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow, thanks a lot! I will definitely check it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

TRACE - The Most Advanced Activity Monitor for Action Sports by ActiveReplay — Kickstarter

This has already been funded a looks interesting for you. I use alpinereplay (app) and like it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Jason said:


> TRACE - The Most Advanced Activity Monitor for Action Sports by ActiveReplay — Kickstarter
> 
> This has already been funded a looks interesting for you. I use alpinereplay (app) and like it.


Only trouble I see with that is the battery life. Although it would be cool to see what they do with the accelerometer data.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Only trouble I see with that is the battery life. Although it would be cool to see what they do with the accelerometer data.


It says it has a 7 hour battery life. Seems that would be good for the majority of days.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I have used paid version of Ski Tracks for Android all day and never noticed issues with battery life. It does req use of GPS (obv), which does drain you faster but its negligible. I do not think it requires active cell service as far as having a signal from a tower or whatever bc I had like no signal and like 1x at times and still seemed to work but not sure if it was accurate at those times or even how accurate it was at all. Like your "average" speed is always going to be less than act if you walk around, ride lift etc unless you pause between every run. Very simple and easy to use. I have tried a few other of the free ones and did not like as well.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nickoto (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm really liking the AllSnow app. Snow reports, and it tracks the specific trails that you've hit during the day.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/allsnow-ski-reports-snow-forecasts/id417601403


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Jason said:


> It says it has a 7 hour battery life. Seems that would be good for the majority of days.


Advertised is 7 hours but when it's -20 I doubt they'll do that! I'd think it would be better to go with the proven product at this point...


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

I can do a 2 hour commute each way and a full day of riding with Ski Tracks on, on a single charge, on my iphone 4, which probably doesn't have the greatest battery after 4 or so years worth of use.

That alpinereplay thing looks very interesting. Will be fun to try next season.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

jtg said:


> I can do a 2 hour commute each way and a full day of riding with Ski Tracks on, on a single charge, on my iphone 4, which probably doesn't have the greatest battery after 4 or so years worth of use.


iPhone 4? Is that a flip phone? :dunno:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Jason said:


> iPhone 4? Is that a flip phone? :dunno:


Actually it's almost identical to the iPhone 5!!!  Just fancy new packaging eh?!?


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Bigger screen. I'm hopping the 6 has an even bigger screen or I'm making the jump to android.


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Jason said:


> Bigger screen. I'm hopping the 6 has an even bigger screen or I'm making the jump to android.


want a bigger screen get an iPad (mini)
i dont want a bigger screen, those phablets are insanely big and run android, iOS ripoff that somewhat runs on a bunch of cheap hardware. You'll be sure you'll have no support or updates after 6 months. :laugh:

Even the 4 year old iPhone 4 got the iOS7 update.
apple isnt without faults mind you. being forced to use iTunes, multiple phones on one itunes is a drag. wont play mkv/avi out of the box. new 64bit iOS is crashy


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

I've found ski tracks to be very accurate. I drove around with it on and it matched my speedometer dead on. the first min or two it wasn't accurate but once it got "warmed up?" it was perfect. with ski tracks running and music playing, on my iphone 4, i dropped 20% by lunch time. so it easily makes it through the rest of the day. I do bring along a backup battery to charge the phone while I'm eating lunch though, just to be sure. Paid like $4 from china.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

SkittlesRgood said:


> I've found ski tracks to be very accurate. I drove around with it on and it matched my speedometer dead on. the first min or two it wasn't accurate but once it got "warmed up?" it was perfect.


Thing is driving and snowboarding are two very different things. Driving happens in relatively straight lines, at relatively constant speeds and relatively little elevation changes.

I'm going to do a test one of these days, I have a phone from each OS (iPhone 5, Galaxy S4, and Lumia 520) and a Garmin Forerunner 410 watch. I will put them all in a top pouch on my backback, and go for a day of boarding. Then I will put them in my inside coat pocket (where most people keep their phones) and the watch on my wrist, and go for another day of boarding.

I'll upload the maps/data here...

The phone apps are a fun/free way to track your days. And it should be quite accurate for vertical drop for the day, and pretty close on total distance, but I've seen people argue on here about their tops speeds as measured by your phone. Well in that case: I WIN!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/163968422 6156 km/h bitches!!!


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Thing is driving and snowboarding are two very different things. Driving happens in relatively straight lines, at relatively constant speeds and relatively little elevation changes.
> 
> I'm going to do a test one of these days, I have a phone from each OS (iPhone 5, Galaxy S4, and Lumia 520) and a Garmin Forerunner 410 watch. I will put them all in a top pouch on my backback, and go for a day of boarding. Then I will put them in my inside coat pocket (where most people keep their phones) and the watch on my wrist, and go for another day of boarding.
> 
> ...


That would be pretty cool. Definitely interested to see those results. I have a GPS watch but I always forget to bring it :dunno: but my app seems really consistent. i can tell i went a little faster than the last run and the app confirms it. never had a spike like that one.

Be sure to use ski tracks on one of those devices for me.


----------

